# The Bloodied



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys, with the fast approaching Blood Angels codex release, and the rolling BA-ndwagon, I've decided to adapt my Chapter's theme. Originally they were to be Red Templars, using BT bitz and C:SM. however, with the BA release and their motif of deep striking, i find it will fit well with my Fleet-based Crusade Chapter. Seeing as it's BA based, i named them 'The Bloodied'.

A test mini is still WIP :cray:, so for now a B&C example 










update ASAP

cheers


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i did say ASAP

WIP model










































PS. dont have washes or foundation paints, yet, should have them in about 2 weeks time, however.

C&C welcome

WKG


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there. Firstly love the scheme you have going on. the freehand on the sword is good and neat. All i can say is that your paint is way to thick When you get your foundation paints and washes try this as a rough guide to smooth your colours out. 

Coat of foundation paint ( whichever base colour you are using)
Wash
Then build up with the selected colour in thin layers of paint. 
then highlight with a light colour.

For example for the red use MECHRITE RED foundation then BAAL RED wash then use different red GW paints to build up whatever red you fancy. I do it over a black undercoat for depth but its up too you. For red i highlight with a mix of Blood red and kommando khaki. 

You dont have to do too many layers just enough for a smooth finish. 

If you want to know the easy ways of doing the other colours with the foundation and washes just ask.

Sorry for waffling on lol. Hope this helps. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

picked up foundations and washes, plus a venerable dread. should have WIP pics of the dread tomorrow

cheers,

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

as promised this is the WIP venerable dread i picked up.


























i have been experimenting with the red so the layers to date are;
Chaos Black
1:1 - Dark Flesh:Chaos Black
Blood Red
Baal Red Wash
2:1 - Dark Flesh: Chaos Black, wash and wipe

will do highlighting on main sarcophagus soon, same as middle plate on legs, the orange foundation paint (name? escapes me atm) and vomit brown, the baal red wash.

the silver is done as per the stage-by-stage for the ork killa kans on the GW website.

Grish


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking better already. Keep it up.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

do you use primer?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya

from looking at the highlighting and the flat areas you ve already done i can see that you have improved. I think the end product will look great if you do the whole thing the same way and take your time. Do you find it easier with the foundation paints etc? 

Well done cant wait too see more. 

+rep 

:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks guys
@Broguts; primer no, all by hand.
@LTP; haven't used any foundations yet  so far its being mixing colours and washes.

more to come soon.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

If you use primer it will look better.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

u sure do know how to model


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheers Shan


----------

